# How powerful is an APS at Target?



## TheClopen (Sep 2, 2022)

So I know an APS is an Assets Protection Specialist, but I was wondering whether they have the power to override people to clock them in.
Can they also say document a performance conversation with a team member? Like, do they have the power in Workday to write people up? If so, can they write a leader up, say, a TL or ETL?
If anyone has any insight, I'm very curious.

To clarify, I'm not an APS by any means I'm just your average TL. But our APS here up north has been making comments about this and I was wondering if he/she actually has any ground behind the comments they've been making.


----------



## Sparkle5 (Sep 2, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> So I know an APS is an Assets Protection Specialist, but I was wondering whether they have the power to override people to clock them in.
> Can they also say document a performance conversation with a team member? Like, do they have the power in Workday to write people up? If so can they write a leader up say a TL or ETL?
> If anyone has any insight, I'm very curious.


Our APS hit their 5th then openly asked HR to change it. Yea. Havnt seen them since.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 2, 2022)

"WrIte them up."  Moronic phrase.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Sep 2, 2022)

Nope, none of the above. 😁


----------



## TheClopen (Sep 2, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> "WrIte them up."  Moronic phrase.


Well, that's how the APS worded it when they were making a comment the other day.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 3, 2022)

TheClopen said:


> Well, that's how the APS worded it when they were making a comment the other day.


The Captain seems to have a problem with retail jargon.


----------



## Captain Orca (Sep 3, 2022)

That stupid shit means nothing more than generating a paper trail to feather their useless caps to cull the herd with the net outcome of elevating themselves in the eyes of those above them.  Nothing positive ever comes from those useless actions.


----------



## happygoth (Sep 3, 2022)

Captain Orca said:


> That stupid shit means nothing more than generating a paper trail to feather their useless caps to cull the herd with the net outcome of elevating themselves in the eyes of those above them.  Nothing positive ever comes from those useless actions.


How would you suggest companies address problem employees? Take them out for drinks? Documentation shows that employers at least tried to give employees a chance to improve before firing them. Bosses absolutely should have conversations with their employees about performance, and documentation is necessary as proof in case they get challenged.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 3, 2022)

happygoth said:


> How would you suggest companies address problem employees? Take them out for drinks? Documentation shows that employers at least tried to give employees a chance to improve before firing them. Bosses absolutely should have conversations with their employees about performance, and documentation is necessary as proof in case they get challenged.


I would love to work for a company that not only tolerates my indiscretions but encourages it by taking me out for drinks. Heck even lets me come to work tipsy.


----------



## Cali007ap (Sep 13, 2022)

In general no.. although not directly slated as a team lead they essentially are team leads. They could go the route of discussing it with their ETL-AP and having a TM documented. Overall though even if that would occur they should be touching base with the respective leader of who they are documenting prior to that occurring


----------



## Coqui (Sep 13, 2022)

An APS is a PG45 TM like the VM and PML. They are treated as leaders but they don’t have access to document PG35 Tms on workday. They would just involve a TL/ETL.


----------



## Zxy123456 (Sep 13, 2022)

Planosss enraged said:


> I would love to work for a company that not only tolerates my indiscretions but encourages it by taking me out for drinks. Heck even lets me come to work tipsy.


Bringing Karen her stuff on drive up would be way more fun tipsy.


----------



## MrT (Sep 13, 2022)

Coqui said:


> An APS is a PG45 TM like the VM and PML. They are treated as leaders but they don’t have access to document PG35 Tms on workday. They would just involve a TL/ETL.


Interesting.  What's the point of APTL then if they are pg45.  My store only has APTL and TSS.  We used to have AP ETL until ours left and then they replaced it with APTL.  Maybe the terms have changed recently I'm unsure.


----------



## Coqui (Sep 13, 2022)

APS does more of the undercover/apprehension or theft preventions and while the APTL can do that as well, they also oversee the AP process and performance of the team just like any other TL would, and the APS doesn’t.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 14, 2022)

There is a difference between power and authority.

Do they have the authority?  No.

Do they have the power?  Most likely, if they truly wanted to?  By nature of their role, yes.


----------



## Nauzhror (Sep 15, 2022)

An APS can't write you up, or fire you. That doesn't mean they can't get you written up or fired. They're just going to serve as a middleman when they move to have someone terminated.

That said I can't imagine why they'd ever be involved in performance-related discussions, unless it somehow related to AP. ie. I'm sure they could get a Guest Advocate written up for not doing their due diligence when doing a return (like checking serial #'s, etc.), or a Tech TM for not spiderwrapping items, but in most other scenarios I don't think TM performance would be their concern.


----------



## Cali007ap (Sep 28, 2022)

MrT said:


> Interesting.  What's the point of APTL then if they are pg45.  My store only has APTL and TSS.  We used to have AP ETL until ours left and then they replaced it with APTL.  Maybe the terms have changed recently I'm unsure.


APTL is basically an hourly manager. Same duties as an ETL- AP but they’re hourly. Most small format stores start with an APTL position and slowly transition them to ETL-AP. It’s a good starting position to get someone prepared for a larger assignment


----------



## can't touch this (Oct 1, 2022)

APS are just trash mobs, ETL-AP has considerably more HP/attack damage


----------



## TheClopen (Oct 2, 2022)

can't touch this said:


> APS are just trash mobs, ETL-AP has considerably more HP/attack damage


Finally, someone that speaks my language.


----------



## busyzoningtoys (Oct 3, 2022)

Sparkle5 said:


> Our APS hit their 5th then openly asked HR to change it. Yea. Havnt seen them since.


Someone wanted to get rid of your APS then 🤔


----------

